# Impetigo



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Apparently staph infections arnt the only thing you cant catch from training...

I have impetigo 

so no training for me this week, is there anything i can use to ward of bacterial infections from others??


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that fellah, get better soon.

Anti-bacterial wipes (you can pick them up in most chemist's for about a quid or so), ask the coach to make an announcement to everyone to make sure they wash their gear to reduce bacterial spread, make sure the mats are cleaned with ani-bacterial wipes (or similar) before and after class as the mats are bacterias favourite place to live and wear a long sleeve rash guard if you can cope with it to limit the amount of direct skin contact.

I think that's all I can think of, besides other people may have some more suggestions but these are the main one's I would focus on.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah gonna have to get some of them, also gonna mention it to coach

Think i might cut some more weight before the rashguard idea lol

(like a dumbass ive just read that impetigo/staph is the same thing lol)


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha d'oh, dude if your concerend about a rash guard just get a cheap one from ebay then not so much of a loss then when you reach your target weight, besides what would you rather, another infection or a stretched rash guard that you could wear a t-shirt over.

Also try and wash your kit straight after training and not let it fester, if you can aswell just as a nice precaution use an anti-bacterial soap after training, Dettol is a good one.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Antibacterial wipes and that are your friend, Tesco are doing a paranoid parent kit at the moment for a couple of quid, some of that antibac gel, wipes, soap etc.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive got a Hayabusa Rash guard! Wont train without it! I had an infection round my elbow and the pain was intense...

Get a rash guard mate, Under a tee like Kempo said, Invaluable protection.

Anti-bacterial wipes are a good buy aswell peace of mind at the end of the day.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn, I didnt know what it was but just after googling, it looks pretty rough.

As mentioned earlier, Dettol is the key!

If I get any skin probs, get a tub and make a mix of diluted Dettol, then wash with it using a flannel.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Best thing to do is drink 3 litres of bleach a day! and blow your nose with Anti-Bacterial wipes daily. lol

PLEASE DONT TAKE THIS POST SERIOUSLY

I WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY LIVES LOST!


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Anti-Bac wipes/washes tbh, in conjunction with that use a long sleeved rashguard, manto are really good and a decent price, looks sexy like the fall camo from CoD MW2 aswell!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

hahah, thanks for the advice guys

Ive read about staph infections and how common they are before, but didnt believe it til now lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Unlucky dude! All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, picture of warning for ya all.... lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy shit!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

grim aint it, feel (and look) like a right lepper


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

That does look quite painful, Get well soon mate...


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I feel dirty by just being on the forum, hope that clears up soon mate


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

haha cheers

i always shower and clean my gear straight after training so i think i caught it off someone else via my irritated shaving rash


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

damn hope that clears up soon, must be a bitch to shave.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

only shaved once in a week lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually started stroking my neck after seeing that!! Get better soon mate, maybe no more shaving before training? If you think thats what caused it. Or switch to an electric shaver, its what i use and ive had no problems with shaving rashes, although I do moisturise after... DONT JUDGE ME!!! lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah they can just feel the whiskers next time lol

Soft lad  lol jk


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Cant a man try to make himself look pretty? I think it was sanshoumatts avatar that proves that lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, cream is for puttin on apple pie n f-all else (said in deep manly voice)

lol jokin


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Apple Pie and cream?!? Its Custard! Where is your shame!!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

thts for rhubarb... bet your a southerner? lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope from up north, actually further up north than you, ya pansy lol This thread topic may have got derailed lmao


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha ya panzy! lol havent heard that in a while


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Well im originally from nottingham, which is still further south

and yeah hardly on topic lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats the deep south!lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Im not a southerner, and dont drink shandy either lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Shandy! ITS EVIL! If robert mugabe was a drink...


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

He'd look like a guinness but f**k you up like a spirit?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Man that looks nasty


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Sorry to hear that fellah, get better soon.
> 
> Anti-bacterial wipes (you can pick them up in most chemist's for about a quid or so), ask the coach to make an announcement to everyone to make sure they wash their gear to reduce bacterial spread, make sure the mats are cleaned with ani-bacterial wipes (or similar) before and after class as the mats are bacterias favourite place to live and wear a long sleeve rash guard if you can cope with it to limit the amount of direct skin contact.
> 
> I think that's all I can think of, besides other people may have some more suggestions but these are the main one's I would focus on.


This about covers it but with regards to washing your training gear, try and buy gear you can wash at 60 degrees. Anything less allows the bacteria to stay in the clothing. Also, try not to wet shave the day of a lesson (but if you train like me 7 days I week I know thats not practial). I have had to switch to an electric razor because I was constantly getting a shaving rash if I shaved either before or after training.

I have to say personally I'm not a big fan of those antibactical wipes for the floor though they are not bad on the bags or if anyone bleeds on the mats for a quick clean up. We hoover and mop our mats daily with big bucket of mild disinfectant and it takes about 35 minutes if there are 2 of you. The guys take in in turns to stay on after class to do it as they know how important it is to keep them clean.

Showering straight after class is a biggie too. Most people will do, especially in the summer but sometimes when its cooler its tempting to just catch something on tv first and then dive in giving all the nasties on your skin longer to settle on in there.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

I bought a soap powder called ariel epert and theres persil hygiene aswell I think? it kills 99.9% of bacteria. May be worth washing your kit with this? If you goto a wholesalers you can get it pretty cheap. Think the mrs pays Â£17 for 120 washes from Makro!

Chris


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for digging up an old thread guys and gals, But how do you usually clean your gear?

I've been cleaning my sparring gloves using Cif anti-bacterial spray and baby wipes aswell as letting them air out the back door. I also left them in the freezer over night a couple of weeks ago to try and kill any bacteria living in them.

My left glove keeps giving me some form of rash on my forearm. I've been wrapping my hands / Wearing a long sleeved rash guard to try and stop it, It's not really appeared in the last couple of weeks thankfully.I could do with a new pair of gloves right enough :happy:


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Best thing to do is drink 3 litres of bleach a day! and blow your nose with Anti-Bacterial wipes daily. lol
> 
> PLEASE DONT TAKE THIS POST SERIOUSLY
> 
> I WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY LIVES LOST!


I wanted to thank you for this sound advise, now my crap is bright white and my nose is constantly stinging


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> I wanted to thank you for this sound advise, now my crap is bright white and my nose is constantly stinging


And jizz smells of strawberrys??


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol Your not drinking enough then Tom...


----------

